# Pimped my walker



## diamond dave (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Awesome! Now you need a tow hitch on your ass and you can pull along the pier cart


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

Radical


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Dudn't I see this "rig" on the Navarre Pier in recent days???


----------



## Kikkoman (10 mo ago)

diamond dave said:


> View attachment 1087195


Very ingenious!


diamond dave said:


> View attachment 1087195


Ingenious!


----------

